# getting a wild pigeon to trust you



## owlboy (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a month old injured wild pigeon that I decided to keep and named "Nina"

I'm trying to get him hand trained & trusting of me before I let him out of the cage, however whenever I put my hand near him, even slowly he puffs/growls/tries to bite me

When I got him I had no idea how to handle a pigeon, I had to grab/pick him up quite a bit which I've since learned is a big no-no

would it be possible to earn his trust back after that?


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

ooh
You named it 'Nina', yet you refer it it as 'him'

Getting back to your question. Is very difficult to tame a wild pigeon, I believe. One of the ways to get near a wild one 'in the wild' is to stay perfectly still, wait till the pigeon gets used to your company and does not make any attempt to fly off or attack you.

I think you can earn it's trust back, but you have to take things slowly and gently with it. I would suggest spending some bonding time with it, till is is comfortable around you


----------



## owlboy (Mar 8, 2013)

Woody Pigeon said:


> ooh
> You named it 'Nina', yet you refer it it as 'him'
> 
> Getting back to your question. Is very difficult to tame a wild pigeon, I believe. One of the ways to get near a wild one 'in the wild' is to stay perfectly still, wait till the pigeon gets used to your company and does not make any attempt to fly off or attack you.
> ...


Nina just seems like a funny name for a pigeon, girl or boy XD

Anyway I think this is going to be easier than I initially thought - I let him out for a fly today, and he sat perfectly still when I put my hand near him. the first attempt at getting him on a stick and back into the cage was successful. As soon as he was in the cage, he started growling and huffing again until I backed off. He's just protective of his territory, I guess.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

A month old? Where'd you get him? Anyway, if it is wild for real..shoot I would say you just wait till hes hungry and put food in your hand and let him eat there. Dont touch him or nothing just let him eat.


----------



## owlboy (Mar 8, 2013)

kingdizon said:


> A month old? Where'd you get him? Anyway, if it is wild for real..shoot I would say you just wait till hes hungry and put food in your hand and let him eat there. Dont touch him or nothing just let him eat.


I found him outside in a flood

I'm not sure how old he is but I'm guessing it's about a month? He just lost his last pin feathers and stopped squeaking a couple of days ago

I read somewhere that keeping seed out of the cage & feeding them twice or three times a day will get them to associate you with food, so I'm trying that :]


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Try and do the hand feed thing one day. Dont feed him all morning and then try and hand feed him


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for saving your pal.

Is it your intention to keep Nina, or release her ? If the latter, then it is OK for her to want to keep her distance and trust from you. Quite good, actually....


----------

